# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Dúo de cigüeñas en Puebla de Alcocer.

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Ahora os voy a presentar la actuación de dos cigüeñas:





















Un saludo cordial.

----------


## REEGE

Ya mismo ese dúo de cigüeñas estará acompañado de algún huevo...
Todo un espectáculo escucharlas desde sus nidos...
Por aquí anda una pareja por las colas del embalse y a veces suben al nido que tenemos en el campanario de la Iglesia.
Grandes fotos genio.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas capturas Los Terrines, muchas gracias por compartirlas  :Smile: 

Parece que estaban engalanadas esperándote a que las fotografiaras con el cañón, jeje  :Big Grin: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines las a captado en el cortejo nupcial.
Un saludo y que buenas fotos vemos gracias a ti.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jajajajaja. Que chulo, Los terrines.
En mi pueblo antes había tres parejas, pero ahora(no por ser invierno, sino en verano), solo se ve una pareja.

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosa secuencia del cortejo.
Me encanta cuando las oigo.

----------

